# Aep ponds!



## olgerb (May 21, 2013)

PLEASE HELP!

I'm planning on making a trip to the AEP lands this weekend to do some kayak fishing. I have never been but I've herd so many good things about the area and have been wanting to make the trip for some time now. With never being there it's hard to plan out a good location to go based on the maps. I really need some help. Does anyone know a good location to do some kayak fishing and camping?? Any info would be greatly appreciated!
thanks!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Check out scum frogs thread from like a month ago on here. Might be able to get some help from that.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Well since it is your first trip just remember that you cannot drive off any of the roads and there are now limits on bluegills. So have fun dragging that yak and bring plenty of food with you. Ticks are horrible this year, also make sure you have an AEP permit and fishing license. There is now an assigned DOW officer patrolling the area equiped with a quad to chase down/investigate/harass... however you want to look at it. Other than that you should enjoy your trip. Bass should be post spawn and bluegill just coming onto beds. Lizards, spinners, ac shiners, any floating/ shallow diving bait should work. Use white, purple, black, pumpkin, green and you should be good to go.


----------



## olgerb (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the tips know any general areas that could be a good place to start?


----------



## Fishin Chick (Feb 27, 2010)

Camping at Campground C is my favorite. I think it's the nicest place to camp and you get to fish the Lake right behind our tent if you don't feel like going to find spots out on the road


----------



## mallorian (Feb 19, 2012)

Fishin Chick said:


> Camping at Campground C is my favorite. I think it's the nicest place to camp and you get to fish the Lake right behind our tent if you don't feel like going to find spots out on the road


Campsite K is the same. I'd rather camp there as it seems to be less crowded than C most of the time.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

C and k are definitely the two best. If I had to stay at a campground that's where I'd be. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

